
Working at Apple, EBay and IBM Was Nothing Compared to Starting Our Own Company - TheAppGuy
https://medium.com/@TheAppGuy/working-at-apple-ebay-and-ibm-was-nothing-compared-to-starting-my-own-company-699564df0e67#.x8m4omogn
======
samir_majumdar
Hi Paul, Thank you very much for telling our story. I'm enjoying every moment
of this journey. Seeing Sales professionals embracing and using Veloxy
([http://veloxy.io](http://veloxy.io)) everyday is very rewarding.

